# sooooo cheap!!!!!!!



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

i finally got round to insuring my r32 gtr today. was puttin it off for obvious reasons..............but just for a change i had some unbelievable news.

ok, i cheat a little bit. the policy is in my dads name and im a named driver (so legal and all) hes old as the hills and im 27. must have had the policy for 6 years and so far no claims...... anyway fully comp is 380 quid.:chuckle: :chuckle: 

380 quid. seems damn cheap to me. needless to say the offer was snapped up!!!!!

quality. thats all i can say.........................:smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## Aphid (Oct 6, 2006)

nice 1, Who did you go with?


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

hmm! old man does the insuring i just do the paying. that said, i think its with sabre insurance  

ive insured a cosworth and an e36 m3 with them and as a rule theyve been about half price compared to others so id reccomend giving them a try.:bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

most insurance companies are aware of this and normaly put the price up! and another thing is when the time comes for you to get your own insurance policy you will he im s**t creek without a paddle as 1 of my mates has found out! he cant even get insured on a 1.2 clio for under 2 grand!! hahahaah


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

im already on top of that mate.:thumbsup: 

peugeot 205 diesel insured for some ridiculously small amount:clap: :clap: . bit of a bonus cos me gf,s car fell apart so shes using it for work at the mo. i just use it to take the dog out when i cant be arsed to use the land rover.

would suggest that your mate shops around a bit, 2 grand to insure a 1.2 clio would be enough to put me off driving:runaway: :runaway:


----------



## Hudeani_R33 (Jun 4, 2006)

lol fair play then!! na my mates a bit of a daft twat (chav) lol!! doesnt know his **** from his elbow! so is your insurance limited or somethin to be that cheap ?? or is it just cuz its in the old mans name? ... wish mine was that cheap lol!


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

nope theres no limited milage or anything and the excess isnt massive either at £500.:chuckle: 

only thing im not overly happy with is the agreed value he put down as 6.5k.:chairshot :chairshot 

i spose i should have cleared that with him first as id prefer it to be around the 9k mark but i cant see it having a huge effect on the premium.:nervous: 

will find out soon!!!!


----------



## cefiro_drifter (Jan 1, 2006)

its all good being down as a named driver but if u are the registered owner of the car and only a named driver u be hard pushed to get payed out if u need to , also i know some companies only cover named drivers as TP only ( like when u covered t driver another vehicle ) its like if u have to drive it then u legal but not allowed to use as an everyday car 

make sure u read the fine print


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

Do a little searching on the forum: the 'named driver' ploy is well known about by insurance providers. Yes, they do read these forums too. Of course, they're only too happy to take your money - but come pay out time you won't get a penny. 

What's more if you are involved in an accident with someone else then you're really up sh1t creek as the insurance company will rightly declare that you were driving uninsured (false information provided), and may even bring a fraud case against you.

If you can't afford to insure it legally, don't drive it.


----------



## cefiro_drifter (Jan 1, 2006)

surely a gtr cant be that much to insure when ure 27 ???? 

i know its far from the same but i have a very modified care with an rb20det , im 25 with no previous no claims, cat 1 alarm, and with all mods declared its less that 700 fully comp


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

hmm, interesting reading guys. i cant say ive looked into it that deeply but i probably should so will be having a check of the small print sometime.

i started the policy when i was 19 and the business insurance said that they wouldnt cover me on a cosworth with the existing policy. so nice daddy phoned around for me. back then i didnt give a $h1te as long as i was legal to drive the car as far as the cops were concerned so anything would do. i spose i should have grown up a bit now so ill see what i can find out.

kev


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

if this is the case, whats the story with me being a named driver on my fiance's car and vice versa?


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

well i havent checked yet but at the moment as far as im concerned the insurance company made no bones about the named driver on the policy and all the details were filled in correctley so its all above board. we are both fully comp and as far as i know they didnt mention the fact that i was the owner but not the policy holder etc so theres no 'false information' as was mentioned. 

worth a check at some point though..............he he


----------



## sleepyfox (Jul 9, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> if this is the case, whats the story with me being a named driver on my fiance's car and vice versa?


Do some searching. In the event of a claim it's not unusual for a claims inspector to ask questions like 'where is the car parked overnight' and then check with your dad's neighbours. Even if you live at the same address they'll ask your neighbours 'who normally drives that car?' - and if people say 'the son drives it to work every morning' then you're nicked my son!

And remember every post you type is stored here on the site forever, and searchable by anyone - insurance claims inspectors too in the event of you having an accident and them checking up! They know of these sites and use them for information gathering all the time.

At the very least it can leave you open to a whopping great bill that you can't afford (or you would have insured the car in your own name in the first place) and at the worst case you go to prison for driving without insurance (as you lied to your insurer invalidating the policy).

IMHO it's a stupid risk, but it's your life and your cash.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

but we both drive both cars on and off.


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

I was told by my insurer when doing the Skyline & the gf's Megane that the person who accumulates the most milage should be the policy holder & anyone else who uses the car can be a named driver.
In the event that the usage changes and one of the named drivers does the main bulk of the milage, you're supposed to inform them & change the policy.


----------

